# Torino - Inter. 14 marzo, ore 15. Tv e streaming



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2021)

L'Inter a caccia della "secondo giro" di otto vittoria di fila in campionato. Davanti avrà il Torino, nell'Inter mancheranno Vidal e molto probabilmente Eriksen per problemi. Tutti gli altri ci sono.

La partita si giocherà domani, domenica 14 marzo, su Sky


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Marzo 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter a caccia della "secondo giro" di otto vittoria di fila in campionato. Davanti avrà il Torino, nell'Inter mancheranno Vidal e molto probabilmente Eriksen per problemi. Tutti gli altri ci sono.
> 
> La partita si giocherà domani, domenica 14 marzo, su Sky



al torino mancheranno belotti e singo.. pazzesco


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2021)

0-7. Però salta qualcosa a Lukaku. Non so bene cosa.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (13 Marzo 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter a caccia della "secondo giro" di otto vittoria di fila in campionato. Davanti avrà il Torino, nell'Inter mancheranno Vidal e molto probabilmente Eriksen per problemi. Tutti gli altri ci sono.
> 
> La partita si giocherà domani, domenica 14 marzo, su Sky



0-6 e Inter campione d'Italia.


----------



## Pungiglione (13 Marzo 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter a caccia della "secondo giro" di otto vittoria di fila in campionato. Davanti avrà il Torino, nell'Inter mancheranno Vidal e molto probabilmente Eriksen per problemi. Tutti gli altri ci sono.
> 
> La partita si giocherà domani, domenica 14 marzo, su Sky



0-1 zozzissimo e scudo in tasca


----------



## Swaitak (13 Marzo 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> 0-7. Però salta qualcosa a Lukaku. Non so bene cosa.



la connessione al massimo. non ci sperare (speriamo)


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter a caccia della "secondo giro" di otto vittoria di fila in campionato. Davanti avrà il Torino, nell'Inter mancheranno Vidal e molto probabilmente Eriksen per problemi. Tutti gli altri ci sono.
> 
> La partita si giocherà domani, domenica 14 marzo, su Sky



.


----------



## kipstar (14 Marzo 2021)

non vedo come il torino possa levare punti all'inter


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter a caccia della "secondo giro" di otto vittoria di fila in campionato. Davanti avrà il Torino, nell'Inter mancheranno Vidal e molto probabilmente Eriksen per problemi. Tutti gli altri ci sono.
> 
> La partita si giocherà domani, domenica 14 marzo, su Sky



La mamma di lubamba spazza tutto ciò che intralci il cammino del figlio.
Oggi tocca a quelli del toro.

Mi sa che bisogna iniziare a toccarsi quando lo si nomina.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Marzo 2021)

ho il presentimento che non la vincono


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Marzo 2021)

Figuriamoci se l’inutilissimo T’orino di quest’anno potrà fare qualcosa di utile...


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2021)

Il gallo in panchina??


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci se l’inutilissimo T’orino di quest’anno potrà fare qualcosa di utile...



Ma non vedi che la mamma di lubamba fa una strage di avversari di turno?
Fammi toccare va.


----------



## kipstar (14 Marzo 2021)

e anche oggi c'è sempre il solito undici a parte gagliardini al posto di eriksen....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il gallo in panchina??



Per il Coviddi se non sbaglio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma non vedi che la mamma di lubamba fa una strage di avversari di turno?
> Fammi toccare va.



Bisogna fermarla in qualche modo. Napalm su tutto il centro Katanga.


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Marzo 2021)

Bello ato 5311 con sanabria contro 3 avversari.. ed in panchina tieni 3 punte pure come zaza belotti e bonazzoli.. a forza di difenderti e fare catenaccio il goal lo prendi


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Marzo 2021)

il torino come pensa di segnare se gioca col 541 e lascia una punta contro 3 avversari?


----------



## kipstar (14 Marzo 2021)

partita chiara del Toro. che ha preferito essere assediato che essere imbucato in contropiede.
vediamo se servira a qualcosa. per ma a poco o nulla perché alla lunga sfonderanno....


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> il torino come pensa di segnare se gioca col 541 e lascia una punta contro 3 avversari?



Se non altro Nicola ha tolto il contropiede all'inter. 
Oggi se vogliono segnare devono mettere il naso nella metà campo avversaria.
Vinceranno lo stesso: il toro ha assenze pesanti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Marzo 2021)

Barella, comunque, comincia ad irritarmi. Entra col piede a martello sul collo del piede dell’avversario, sa di averla fatta grossa, molla un urlo e rotola come se il fallo lo avesse subito lui. Valeri premia la recita.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2021)

Palo toro.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Marzo 2021)

Paloooo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Marzo 2021)

Che culo che hanno questi cani ********.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Marzo 2021)

palo interno lyanco a porta vuota.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Marzo 2021)

Che ha sbagliato il Torino, impossibile


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Marzo 2021)

E figurati se questi si fanno mancare il culo pure nei pali degli altri


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2021)

Spero possano vedere tutti quanto vale l'inter senza profondità e spazi da attaccare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Spero possano vedere tutti quanto vale l'inter senza profondità e spazi da attaccare.



Con il culo sfondato che hanno è già tanto che il rimpallo sul palo non abbia lanciato little donkey in campo aperto.


----------



## R41D3N (14 Marzo 2021)

Impressionante come gli stia girando tutto bene.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Con il culo sfondato che hanno è già tanto che il rimpallo sul palo non abbia lanciato little donkey in campo aperto.



Io per ora nello stretto sto vedendo un giocatore da serie b per mezzi tecnici. 
Sanabria molto più dotato.

Ovviamente a campo aperto è un animale.


----------



## kipstar (14 Marzo 2021)

mi pare che il 23 dell'inter sia sempre per terra.....in tuffo...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Marzo 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> mi pare che il 23 dell'inter sia sempre per terra.....in tuffo...



Vederlo per terra con l’osso che sporge dalla carne sarebbe orgasmico.


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Marzo 2021)

Tenendo la difesa bassa il torino non si espone ai contropiedi di lukaku.. l'inter vincerà con goal fortunoso o su calci piazati.. il torino se attacca con 1 solo giocatore non segnerà mai


----------



## kipstar (14 Marzo 2021)

comunque vedo sempre il solito copione dell'inter : primo tempo al trotto....se si fa gol bene sennò c'è il secondo tempo dove nei primi 20 minuti secondo me accelererà decisamente ....


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2021)

Problema per baselli. 

La mamma di lubamba operativa.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2021)

Resto sempre fedele sul mio giudizio: l'inter tecnicamente è pochissima roba.
Se poi si vuole lasciar vincere loro lo scudetto in contropiede lo si faccia.


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Marzo 2021)

Se mettessero una punta vera al posto di verdi il toro avrebbe già segnato.. l'inter lascia spazi ma davanti c'è sempre solamente sanabria


----------



## kipstar (14 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Resto sempre fedele sul mio giudizio: l'inter tecnicamente è pochissima roba.
> Se poi si vuole lasciar vincere loro lo scudetto in contropiede lo si faccia.



vediamo se come al solito nel secondo tempo inizieranno a correre e non al trotto come spesso capita nei primi tempi....
lo so che non conta ma vatti a vedere la classifica dei primi tempi......
il toro il contropiede non glielo concede.....se fanno gol lo fanno da calcio da fermo o su un rimpallone.....


----------



## bmb (14 Marzo 2021)

Niente sculata ancora? Vinceranno 1 0 di rigore o su angolo, sti maledetti


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Resto sempre fedele sul mio giudizio: l'inter tecnicamente è pochissima roba.
> Se poi si vuole lasciar vincere loro lo scudetto in contropiede lo si faccia.



infatti noi i goal da loro gli abbiamo sempre pesi in ampo aperto con lukaku che parte dritto verso la porta e romagnoli non ha la evlocità per fermarlo.. se tieni la difesa bassa loro segnano solo su cross o calci d'angolo


----------



## Djici (14 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Resto sempre fedele sul mio giudizio: l'inter tecnicamente è pochissima roba.
> Se poi si vuole lasciar vincere loro lo scudetto in contropiede lo si faccia.



Il problema e che non dipende piu da noi...
Pero, non capisco come fanno i tecnici delle piccole a non capire come si ferma l'inter.
Che poi non ci riescano perche l'inter la sblocca su calcio d'angolo per esempio e un altro problema. Ma quando vedi piccole squadre che giocano gran parte della partita nella meta campo del inter proprio e una cosa che mi fa impazzire.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Marzo 2021)

Segnerà D'Ambrosio il gol dell'ex di testa su angolo.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> vediamo se come al solito nel secondo tempo inizieranno a correre e non al trotto come spesso capita nei primi tempi....
> lo so che non conta ma vatti a vedere la classifica dei primi tempi......
> il toro il contropiede non glielo concede.....se fanno gol lo fanno da calcio da fermo o su un rimpallone.....



Beh certo ,si può fare gol in tanti modi ma sarebbe anche ora che vincessero cercando la vittoria e non speculando come sempre. 
Il toro è forse la seconda squadra che non concede loro la profondità.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il problema e che non dipende piu da noi...
> Pero, non capisco come fanno i tecnici delle piccole a non capire come si ferma l'inter.
> Che poi non ci riescano perche l'inter la sblocca su calcio d'angolo per esempio e un altro problema. Ma quando vedi piccole squadre che giocano gran parte della partita nella meta campo del inter proprio e una cosa che mi fa impazzire.



Hai capito perfettamente cosa intendo. 
Bravo. 
Posso capire l'inter vinca ma non che si apparecchi loro la partita ogni santa domenica.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> infatti noi i goal da loro gli abbiamo sempre pesi in ampo aperto con lukaku che parte dritto verso la porta e romagnoli non ha la evlocità per fermarlo.. se tieni la difesa bassa loro segnano solo su cross o calci d'angolo



Esatto. 
Anche noi fessi tra i fessi.


----------



## kipstar (14 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh certo ,si può fare gol in tanti modi ma sarebbe anche ora che vincessero cercando la vittoria e non speculando come sempre.
> Il toro è forse la seconda squadra che non concede loro la profondità.



è il "gioco" che esprimono che si può definire speculativo.....ma in seriea ha sempre pagato....se fatto bene


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Marzo 2021)

adesso segneranno con qualche rimpallo o deviazione come al solito. Che squadra immonda da vedere.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> è il "gioco" che esprimono che si può definire speculativo.....ma in seriea ha sempre pagato....se fatto bene



Mai visto una squadra vincere il titolo solo in contropiede.


----------



## kipstar (14 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Anche noi fessi tra i fessi.



non sono d'accordo. non abbiamo la mentalità nei i giocatori per fare un gioco di rimessa. 
Abbiamo improntato il nostro gioco alla rapida ripresa del pallone quando lo perdiamo. all'aggressione immediata e allo stare aggressivi. Per farlo bene ci vogliono tutta una serie di componenti che con l'inter non ci sono state......e quindi abbiamo preso tre contropiedi.....
non è essere fessi secondo me. Ma avere delle idee di gioco diverse......
possiamo provarci a giocare più coperti....ma così non facciamo gol.....


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Marzo 2021)

Niente da fare, è il loro anno.
Poi sicuramente a livello di organico hanno la squadra migliore (la juve è stracotta), quindi nessuno scandalo dovessero vincerlo loro.
Ma tende a girargli tutto molto bene.


----------



## kipstar (14 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mai visto una squadra vincere il titolo solo in contropiede.



perchè l'inter del mancio come giocava ? o quella di Mou ?


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordo. non abbiamo la mentalità nei i giocatori per fare un gioco di rimessa.
> Abbiamo improntato il nostro gioco alla rapida ripresa del pallone quando lo perdiamo. all'aggressione immediata e allo stare aggressivi. Per farlo bene ci vogliono tutta una serie di componenti che con l'inter non ci sono state......e quindi abbiamo preso tre contropiedi.....
> non è essere fessi secondo me. Ma avere delle idee di gioco diverse......
> possiamo provarci a giocare più coperti....ma così non facciamo gol.....



Quando tatticamente metti gli avversari nelle condizioni migliori per giocare si è sempre fessi.
Nel caso dell'inter le condizioni non sono le migliori ma le uniche. 
L'inter sa giocare benissimo il calcio in transizione .

Non dico bisogna snaturarsi contro di loro ma nemmeno agevolarli.
Loro lasciano sempre la prima mossa agli altri.


----------



## kipstar (14 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quando tatticamente metti gli avversari nelle condizioni migliori per giocare si è sempre fessi.
> Nel caso dell'inter le condizioni non sono le migliori ma le uniche.
> L'inter sa giocare benissimo il calcio in transizione .
> 
> ...



rispetto la tua idea.
ma no nsono d'accordo con te.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> perchè l'inter del mancio come giocava ? o quella di Mou ?



Solo transizione ?
Non credo proprio. 
E comunque sono passati tanti anni e non è la normalità. 
Parli poi di due squadre all'epoca nettamente più forti della concorrenza .
Non c'era partita.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> rispetto la tua idea.
> ma no nsono d'accordo con te.



Io non vedo una squadra dominante. 
Sarò limitato io.
Pazienza.


----------



## kipstar (14 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Solo transizione ?
> Non credo proprio.
> E comunque sono passati tanti anni e non è la normalità.
> Parli poi di due squadre all'epoca nettamente più forti della concorrenza .
> Non c'era partita.



il calcio è bello perché è vario e lo si può vedere in maniera diversa.


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Marzo 2021)

se al posto di verdi ci fosse una prima punta vera come belotti zaza o bonazzoli il torino avrebbe già segnato


----------



## Zenos (14 Marzo 2021)

Ma perché Belotti in panca?


----------



## Snake (14 Marzo 2021)

ecco il somaro di izzo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Marzo 2021)

Ecco.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Marzo 2021)

14 rimpalli e rigore come da pronostico. squadraccia ignobile


----------



## bmb (14 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Niente sculata ancora? Vinceranno 1 0 di rigore o su angolo, sti maledetti



.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Marzo 2021)

è incredibile le vincono tutte così con rimpalli e sculando. Mai un infortunio, affrontano sempre squadre dimezzate e senza i giocatori migliori.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2021)

Barella simulatore sulla scia di Chiesa.


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Marzo 2021)

E questi dovrebbero vincere campionato???

Conoscendoli annulleranno il gol ma la difesa interista dorme tutta


----------



## medjai (14 Marzo 2021)

Pareggio per ora.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Marzo 2021)

Non facciamo gli sfinteristi di turno. Non vinci così tante partite e non fai così tanti gol, subendone pochi solamente grazie alla fortuna. Con questo non voglio mica dire che siano una corazzata, ma la squadra è compatta, con ottimi giocatori e un grane allenatore (per il campionato) in panca.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Marzo 2021)

solito vergogna, accerchiano l'arbitro per il nulla cosmico


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Marzo 2021)

L'intera Inter che chiede l'annullamento del gol come nel famigerato Catania-Juve, Conte in queste cose è un fenomeno


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non facciamo gli sfinteristi di turno. Non vinci così tante partite e non fai così tanti gol, subendone pochi solamente grazie alla fortuna. Con questo non voglio mica dire che siano una corazzata, ma la squadra è compatta, con ottimi giocatori e un grane allenatore (per il campionato) in panca.



una squadra che vince 1 partita su 6 in Champions è una grande squadra con un grande allenatore? sono una provinciale, il loro status da oltre 100 anni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Marzo 2021)

Nto cul figli di un cane infibulato. Speriamo di vincere stasera.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Marzo 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> una squadra che vince 1 partita su 6 in Champions è una grande squadra con un grande allenatore? sono una provinciale, il loro status da oltre 100 anni.



Dove ho scritto che sono una grande squadra? Ed ho scritto che Conte è grande in campionato. 
Non storpiare i miei post come i peggiori dei giornalisti.


----------



## kipstar (14 Marzo 2021)

non credo che il toro reggerà.....


----------



## kipstar (14 Marzo 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> non credo che il toro reggerà.....



.


----------



## meteoras1982 (14 Marzo 2021)

2 a 1 Inter finita


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Marzo 2021)

Che squadretta il Torino, in B


----------



## Snake (14 Marzo 2021)

qui c'è fallo di hakimi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Marzo 2021)

Non perdono un punto. Assurdo. La buttano in area sperando che prima o poi Lubamba o Lautaro segnino.


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Marzo 2021)

Questi vincono lo scudetto proprio quando la presidenza vende

Ma esiste squadra più inculata di questa??


----------



## KakhaKaladze (14 Marzo 2021)

Questi possono mettere Sanchez a 10 minuti dalla fine, però poi devo sentire il loro allenatore dire che non hanno la rosa profonda


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Marzo 2021)

Media di TRE punti a partita nel girone di ritorno. Punteggio pieno.

Ma pagheranno tutto, con la situazione economica che hanno torneranno a mangiare melma molto presto. Si godano pure questo scudetto perché sarà l’ultimo per molto tempo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Marzo 2021)

Come si fa ad andare ancora in giro con Zaza lol


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Media di TRE punti a partita nel girone di ritorno. Punteggio pieno.
> 
> Ma pagheranno tutto, con la situazione economica che hanno torneranno a mangiare melma molto presto. Si godano pure questo scudetto perché sarà l’ultimo per molto tempo.



Ma davvero gli va tutto bene è assurdo quanto fanno schifo. Giocassero bene e dominassero sempre almeno invece non è nemmeno meritato


----------



## Zenos (14 Marzo 2021)

Ha messo Belotti al 90.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Marzo 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ha messo Belotti al 90.



È rientrato ora


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Marzo 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma davvero gli va tutto bene è assurdo quanto fanno schifo. Giocassero bene e dominassero sempre almeno invece non è nemmeno meritato



Pagheranno tutto, come pagarono quel Triplete vinto con favori arbitrali scandalosi (non ultimo il goal regolarissimo del 2-0 di Bojan che li avrebbe eliminati, e quello fu solo l’ultimo perché tra il Chelsea agli ottavi e Inter-Barca all’andata ci sarebbe da riempire un faldone alto sei dita) e il vulcano islandese che esplose per rallentare il Barca. Come pagarono Calciopoli e l’esserne usciti puliti pur essendo più sporchi di tutti (Palazzi fu chiaro, illecito sportivo) avendo occultato le intercettazioni.

Pagheranno tutto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Marzo 2021)

se pareggiavano c'era da ridere con le melme rubentine in scia.
io ci credo al campionato che si accende.

noi pensiamo al 4o posto grazie!!


----------



## bmb (14 Marzo 2021)

Non penso di aver mai visto tanto culo in 30 anni che seguo il calcio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non penso di aver mai visto tanto culo in 30 anni che seguo il calcio.



Champions 2010.


----------



## bmb (14 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Champions 2010.



Squadra nettamente superiore a questa, per me.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Squadra nettamente superiore a questa, per me.



Ovvio ma non era assolutamente la più forte d’Europa e con Chelsea e Barca passarono in modi quantomeno “pittoreschi”.

Per capirci





[/QUOTE]

Mai visto un titolo più immeritato di quello (senza contare che l’intero ciclo di Calciopoli nacque da una ladrata clamorosa, un illecito occultato che altrimenti li avrebbe affossati).


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Marzo 2021)

Secondo me è molto scorretto dire che hanno solo fortuna.
Sicuramente a volte gli gira bene, ma la squadra c'è, l'organico è ben assortito, profondo e di qualità.
L'allenatore per quanto insopportabile è un vincente (almeno in Italia) ed è un martello costante che prepara tutti al massimo.
Lo staff atletico è da top mondiale.
Questi hanno vinto tutte le partite del girone di ritorno e praticamente non sbagliano un colpo.
Vogliamo dire che non se lo meritano?
Io non ci sto.


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Marzo 2021)

Niente da dire, è il loro anno.
Gioco orribile, sempre che si possa chiamare gioco lanciare la palla su lukaku e sperare che questo scappi via la marcatore..
A parte qualche problemino di covid ad ottobre, da novembre giocano con tutti i titolari a disposizione, mai un infortunio.. tutte queste cose sommate li faranno vincere lo scudetto


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Pagheranno tutto, come pagarono quel Triplete vinto con favori arbitrali scandalosi (non ultimo il goal regolarissimo del 2-0 di Bojan che li avrebbe eliminati, e quello fu solo l’ultimo perché tra il Chelsea agli ottavi e Inter-Barca all’andata ci sarebbe da riempire un faldone alto sei dita) e il vulcano islandese che esplose per rallentare il Barca. Come pagarono Calciopoli e l’esserne usciti puliti pur essendo più sporchi di tutti (Palazzi fu chiaro, illecito sportivo) avendo occultato le intercettazioni.
> 
> Pagheranno tutto.



Comincio ad avere i dubbi sul fatto che pagheranno....ciclicamente vincono qualcosa a suon di culo senza mai pagarla o sprofondare come dovrebbero. E a questo punto mi chiedo come facciano a non vincere lo scudetto, ce l'hanno già assicurato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Marzo 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Comincio ad avere i dubbi sul fatto che pagheranno....ciclicamente vincono qualcosa a suon di culo senza mai pagarla o sprofondare come dovrebbero. E a questo punto mi chiedo come facciano a non vincere lo scudetto, ce l'hanno già assicurato.



Dopo il Triplete hanno mangiato melma per 10 anni, se vincono questo per poi ridimensionare per bene a causa dei loro problemi economici ci metto la firma.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Marzo 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Comincio ad avere i dubbi sul fatto che pagheranno....ciclicamente vincono qualcosa a suon di culo senza mai pagarla o sprofondare come dovrebbero. E a questo punto mi chiedo come facciano a non vincere lo scudetto, ce l'hanno già assicurato.



Poi la cosa che dà fastidio è che di noi scrivono robe come “ Gollettino al 92, culoni con la 4° squadra dello United” quando allo United mancava solo Rashford e Wan Bissaka mentre noi eravamo in campo con sei riserve su 11. E io dovrei essere sportivo con sti animali? Mai, solo disgrazie gli auguro.

Gli auguro le peggiori umiliazioni che manco ai gobbi.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2021)

Questi le vincono tutte fino allo scudetto matematico
È inutile che continuate a guardare le loro partite per farvi il sangue marcio


----------



## JoKeR (14 Marzo 2021)

Per quanto odi la Juventus molto ma molto di più dell'Inter, è la peggior squadra che abbia mai visto vincere il campionato.

Ma la ricordate la prima Juve di Conte senza coppe? 
Baricentro alto, gioco in verticale, fraseggio nello stretto, pressing a tutto campo.. ci rubarono (ovviamente) lo scudetto, ma giocarono alla grande.

E anche l'Italia di Conte aveva un senso.

Ora, con giocatori molto ma molto più forti, il nulla cosmico, eppure l'anno scorso all'inizio da settembre a dicembre l'Inter giocava bene ed era prima (al pari con la Juve).

Conte ha deciso di vincere così, per carità fanno bene.. beati loro, ma non sbaglio se dico che è la peggior squadra da vedere nella storia che vincerà lo scudetto.
La loro migliore partita di quest'anno è quella contro di noi!
Contro la Juve 2-0 con due azioni, poteva finire in pareggio se non la sbloccava Vidal..

Beh, che dire, beati loro.
Tanto sono contenti di non essere in Europa, così possono dire che se ci fossero ora sarebbero ai livelli di City, Bayern e Psg.

L'Inter (e l'arroganza atavica della Juve) sono la dimostrazione del fatto che in Europa e nel mondo l'Itaglia non conta più nulla dopo il declino del Milan.
E' così, ci sono mille prove e controprove.


----------



## iceman. (14 Marzo 2021)

Li odio ma non ci posso fare niente, fosse per me schiererei tutti e 11 dentro l'area di rigore, ma in Italia vogliono fare tutti i fenomeni


----------



## Davidoff (14 Marzo 2021)

È il loro anno, si è capito da un pezzo. Ste mer*e ci supereranno come scudetti, roba da non credere, dovrebbero averne minimo 5 meno di noi. Loro e i ladri sono le squadre più tutelate d’Italia e il simbolo di quanto sia marcio tutto il calcio italiano, nonostante i loro tifosi piagnucolino da sempre. Ridicoli, ma purtroppo ho perso le speranze che sprofondino come meritano, si salveranno col loro solito cu*0.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Marzo 2021)

credo che non ne perderanno più, Andonio punta a battere il record di punti dell Inda a 97


----------



## iceman. (14 Marzo 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> È il loro anno, si è capito da un pezzo. Ste mer*e ci supereranno come scudetti, roba da non credere, dovrebbero averne minimo 5 meno di noi. Loro e i ladri sono le squadre più tutelate d’Italia e il simbolo di quanto sia marcio tutto il calcio italiano, nonostante i loro tifosi piagnucolino da sempre. Ridicoli, ma purtroppo ho perso le speranze che sprofondino come meritano, si salveranno col loro solito cu*0.



Siamo diventati sfigati, neanche con Ibra al top ne abbiamo vinti due di fila; uno scudetto ogni 10 anni, prima o poi doveva succedere.


----------



## malos (14 Marzo 2021)

Maledetti gobbi che gli han lasciato il campo libero, erano meglio loro tanto uno in più uno in meno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ovvio ma non era assolutamente la più forte d’Europa e con Chelsea e Barca passarono in modi quantomeno “pittoreschi”.
> 
> Per capirci
> 
> ...



con calciopoli non hanno rubato proprio niente. basta con questi rosicamenti da perdenti.

nel 2010 hanno avuto un gran culo e una marea di favori arbitrali, soprattutto col chelsea. col barca insomma... han giocato in 10 una partita intera. non meritavano la coppa assolutamente counque.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Marzo 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Secondo me è molto scorretto dire che hanno solo fortuna.
> Sicuramente a volte gli gira bene, ma la squadra c'è, l'organico è ben assortito, profondo e di qualità.
> L'allenatore per quanto insopportabile è un vincente (almeno in Italia) ed è un martello costante che prepara tutti al massimo.
> Lo staff atletico è da top mondiale.
> ...



se avere lautaro invece che leao e uno che gioca invece che ibra si chiama culo, allora hanno culo.


----------



## JoKeR (14 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> con calciopoli non hanno rubato proprio niente. basta con questi rosicamenti da perdenti.
> 
> nel 2010 hanno avuto un gran culo e una marea di favori arbitrali, soprattutto col chelsea. col barca insomma... han giocato in 10 una partita intera. non meritavano la coppa assolutamente counque.



Ma quali perdenti!!

Studia invece di sparare a zero.. gli unici fregati da calciopoli siamo stati noi willy...

LE intercettazioni, e gravi, più gravi di Meani, c'erano anche per l'Inter, ma sono magicamente sparite.

Non puoi dare sempre del rosicone a chi riporta dati e fatti.
Che Calciopoli sia stata strapilotata e alla fine ne abbia beneficiato solo una squadra è un fatto.

Il Milan gli scudetti 2004-2005 e 2005-2006 li ha persi con 19090'348084 torti arbitrali.

Anche lo scudo di cartone han preso.
Suvvia, io su Calciopoli ho i nervi scoperti..... due scudetti rubati solo a noi!!!

Non è rosicamento, è incul...ament...o


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> con calciopoli non hanno rubato proprio niente. basta con questi rosicamenti da perdenti.



No, ne sono usciti puliti quando non lo erano nella maniera più assoluta.

"Questo Ufficio ritiene che le condotte fossero certamente dirette ad assicurare un vantaggio in classifica in favore della società Internazionale FC, mediante il condizionamento del regolare funzionamento del settore arbitrale e la lesione dei principi di alterità, terzietà, imparzialità ed indipendenza, che devono necessariamente connotare la funzione arbitrale". Dai documenti "è emersa l'esistenza di una rete consolidata di rapporti, di natura non regolamentare, diretti ad alterare i principi di terzietà, imparzialità e indipendenza del settore arbitrale, instaurati, in particolare fra i designatori arbitrali Paolo Bergamo e Pierluigi Pairetto (ma anche, sia pur in forma minore, con altri esponenti del settore arbitrale) ed il Presidente dell'Inter, Giacinto Facchetti". (Procuratore Federale Palazzi)

Quindi si, hanno rubato eccome con Calciopoli, e Materazzi (quel MAIALE di Materazzi) metteva lo smoking bianco dicendo “noi dell’Inter siamo puri”.

E hanno aperto un ciclo costruendo uno squadrone sulle macerie di altre squadre, squadrone che non sarebbe mai nato se avessero pagato come meritavano.

QUOTE=JoKeR;2289081]Ma quali perdenti!!

Studia invece di sparare a zero.. gli unici fregati da calciopoli siamo stati noi willy...

LE intercettazioni, e gravi, più gravi di Meani, c'erano anche per l'Inter, ma sono magicamente sparite.

Non puoi dare sempre del rosicone a chi riporta dati e fatti.
Che Calciopoli sia stata strapilotata e alla fine ne abbia beneficiato solo una squadra è un fatto.

Il Milan gli scudetti 2004-2005 e 2005-2006 li ha persi con 19090'348084 torti arbitrali.

Anche lo scudo di cartone han preso.
Suvvia, io su Calciopoli ho i nervi scoperti..... due scudetti rubati solo a noi!!!

Non è rosicamento, è incul...ament...o[/QUOTE]

Esatto.

E la cosa peggiore è che la loro nomea di verginelle ha pure convinto alcuni milanisti.

Impuniti da sempre, da sempre, basta vedere cosa successe (giustamente) a noi coi Lampioni di Marsiglia, mentre loro per la mafiata della lattina passarono un turno di CL che non avrebbero dovuto passare e arrivarono perfino in finale.

All’epoca secondo le regole non esisteva la responsabilità oggettiva dei club, eppure Prisco riuscì, per una lattina accartocciata che colpì Boninsegna, a far rigiocare una gara che stavano perdendo.

Noi coi Lampioni puniti, loro con la lattina usciti puliti e con la veste bianca.

Sempre stati così questi vermi, citatemi pure nelle vostre fogne, ratti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma quali perdenti!!
> 
> Studia invece di sparare a zero.. gli unici fregati da calciopoli siamo stati noi willy...
> 
> ...



non ho bisogno di studiare. tu piuttosto,, allora, non rosicare ti dirò.

perchè gli unici che rubavano erano gli juventini. se han penalizzato altre squadre non è colpa dell'inter.
loro han messo in piedi la rivoluzione e poi la hanno condotta, giustamente.
a loro il merito di aver mandato per aria la baracca perchè se era per noi eravamo ancora a farci inculare dalla juve con gioia. una roba da vergogna nella nostra storia.
ci han penalizzato ingiustamente? è vero ma noi siamo sati consenzienti per anni. 
non meritavamo niente.


----------



## vannu994 (14 Marzo 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Secondo me è molto scorretto dire che hanno solo fortuna.
> Sicuramente a volte gli gira bene, ma la squadra c'è, l'organico è ben assortito, profondo e di qualità.
> L'allenatore per quanto insopportabile è un vincente (almeno in Italia) ed è un martello costante che prepara tutti al massimo.
> Lo staff atletico è da top mondiale.
> ...



Quoto, purtroppo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No, ne sono usciti puliti quando non lo erano nella maniera più assoluta.
> 
> "Questo Ufficio ritiene che le condotte fossero certamente dirette ad assicurare un vantaggio in classifica in favore della società Internazionale FC, mediante il condizionamento del regolare funzionamento del settore arbitrale e la lesione dei principi di alterità, terzietà, imparzialità ed indipendenza, che devono necessariamente connotare la funzione arbitrale". Dai documenti "è emersa l'esistenza di una rete consolidata di rapporti, di natura non regolamentare, diretti ad alterare i principi di terzietà, imparzialità e indipendenza del settore arbitrale, instaurati, in particolare fra i designatori arbitrali Paolo Bergamo e Pierluigi Pairetto (ma anche, sia pur in forma minore, con altri esponenti del settore arbitrale) ed il Presidente dell'Inter, Giacinto Facchetti". (Procuratore Federale Palazzi)
> 
> ...




le partite le guardavo, e i favori erano solo per la juve. stop. 
delle carte non mi interessa. possono dire quel che vogliono. 
se dicono diverso dal "solo la juve rubava" dicono semplicemente il falso.


----------



## JoKeR (14 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ho bisogno di studiare. tu piuttosto,, allora, non rosicare ti dirò.
> 
> perchè gli unici che rubavano erano gli juventini. se han penalizzato altre squadre non è colpa dell'inter.
> loro han messo in piedi la rivoluzione e poi la hanno condotta, giustamente.
> ...



Non ti rispondo nemmeno.
Il sistema era marcio e manipolato esclusivamente dalla Juventus.
Non aggiungo altro, io non rosico mai.

Sono solo stufo di sentire milanisti che danno sempre colpa al Milan di tutto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non ti rispondo nemmeno.
> Il sistema era marcio e manipolato esclusivamente dalla Juventus.
> Non aggiungo altro, io non rosico mai.
> 
> Sono solo stufo di sentire milanisti che danno sempre colpa al Milan di tutto.



anche io di milanisti che piangono come interisti 

noi siamo i migliori a farci sempre inculare senza dire nulla. da sempre. ben ci sta.

state sempre a far la guerra con sti handicappati... come se fossimo invidiosi. 

sinceramente per noi dovrebbero contare come delle mosche.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> le partite le guardavo, e i favori erano solo per la juve. stop.
> delle carte non mi interessa. possono dire quel che vogliono.
> se dicono diverso dal "solo la juve rubava" dicono semplicemente il falso.



Beh non c’è nulla da dire, carte che dimostrano un illecito sportivo indaista liquidate così in nome di un preconcetto, ma va benissimo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> LE intercettazioni, e gravi, più gravi di Meani, c'erano anche per l'Inter, ma sono magicamente sparite.



No ma figurati, “solo la Giuve arrubbava1!1!1!”

Loro erano delle verginelle immacolate.


----------



## JoKeR (14 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche io di milanisti che piangono come interisti
> 
> noi siamo i migliori a farci sempre inculare senza dire nulla. da sempre. ben ci sta.
> 
> ...



Quello è AC MILAN 1899, non io.

Io sono intervenuto solo per dire che Calciopoli, volenti o nolenti, è stata una grande inc... solo per noi.

La Juve è andata in B? In compenso si è tenuta tutti gli scudetti dal '94 al 2004, cioè 5, rubati anch'essi a destra e a manca.
E noi ne abbiamo persi due in quel periodo.

Sulla vicenda non sono rosicone, ma ho i nervi scoperti, anche perchè Calciopoli ha cambiato in peggio tutto il calcio italiano e danneggiato in primis noi, che, concordo, siamo bravissimi a prenderlo sempre in quel posto.


----------



## Tsitsipas (14 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ho bisogno di studiare. tu piuttosto,, allora, non rosicare ti dirò.
> 
> perchè gli unici che rubavano erano gli juventini. se han penalizzato altre squadre non è colpa dell'inter.
> loro han messo in piedi la rivoluzione e poi la hanno condotta, giustamente.
> ...



.

aggiungo che se noi fossimo stati penalizzati, avrebbero dovuto mandare la Juventus in Seconda Categoria. La proporzione per i reati commessi è questa.

poi quello che ripeto sempre è che per noi quello scudetto di cartone è il più bello perché è un minimo risarcimento per gli scudi del 98, 2002 e 2003 che i ladri ci hanno rubato nelle 3 volate scudetto a colpi di furti.

Lo sappiamo pure noi che Guido Rossi, le intercettazioni, bla bla sono tutte cose create ad arte da interisti. e se permettete è giusto così perché Moratti spendeva una marea di miliardi e Moggi manovrava il calcio. secondo voi era giusto tutto questo?


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No ma figurati, “solo la Giuve arrubbava1!1!1!”
> 
> Loro erano delle verginelle immacolate.



va be dimmi solo questo:

per te l'inter sul campo rubava in quegli anni?
il milan?
la roma?
la juve?

a me dei processi non mi interessa niente. tanto la giustizia sappiamo come va ed anche l'opinione pubblica.
rispondi chiaramente a quel che ti ho chiesto poi chiudo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Marzo 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> .
> 
> aggiungo che se noi fossimo stati penalizzati, avrebbero dovuto mandare la Juventus in Seconda Categoria. La proporzione per i reati commessi è questa.
> 
> ...



era giusto che quegli scudetti li vincesse il milan, ma se il milan era ben contento di farsi fregare dalla juve ragazzi.......

una storia assurda, vergognosa. anche per noi.
mai una parola contro la juve da parte della società.
e neanche dai grandi "cuori rossoneri" a parte qualcuno, che probabilmente non era nel giro, tipo kaladze e pochi altri.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Quello è AC MILAN 1899, non io.
> 
> Io sono intervenuto solo per dire che Calciopoli, volenti o nolenti, è stata una grande inc... solo per noi.
> 
> ...



allora siamo piuttosto d'accordo. per noi è stata un'inculata ma se ti fai fregare senza dir mai nulla infondo è anche giusto così a mio parere.


----------



## Tsitsipas (14 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> era giusto che quegli scudetti li vincesse il milan, ma se il milan era ben contento di farsi fregare dalla juve ragazzi.......
> 
> una storia assurda, vergognosa. anche per noi.
> mai una parola contro la juve da parte della società.
> e neanche dai grandi "cuori rossoneri" a parte qualcuno, che probabilmente non era nel giro, tipo kaladze e pochi altri.



quei 2 scudetti sì (2004-2006). li meritavate. ricordo cose scandalose pro juventus.
ma chi seguiva il calcio sa che le porcherie ancor più gravi sono state commesse prima e le vittime siamo state noi perché curiosamente eravamo coinvolti nel testa a testa con loro (per 3 campionati).

il problema è che voi prima del 2004-05 ci trattavate come dei folli (interista diventi pazzo) e gli regalavate abbiati.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Quello è AC MILAN 1899, non io.
> 
> Io sono intervenuto solo per dire che Calciopoli, volenti o nolenti, è stata una grande inc... solo per noi.
> 
> ...



Il punto infatti è questo, ha danneggiato noi e altri ne hanno tratto tutti i vantaggi. Tu stesso hai parlato delle intercettazioni di Facchetti più gravi di quelle di Meani. Era a quelle che mi riferivo (per rispondere a chi dice che piango come un interista, visto che gli hai dato ragione  ).

Ma è la stessa cosa già successa con altri episodi più indietro nel tempo, dove certi (sempre i soliti) ne sono sempre usciti puliti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Marzo 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> quei 2 scudetti sì (2004-2006). li meritavate. ricordo cose scandalose pro juventus.
> ma chi seguiva il calcio sa che le porcherie ancor più gravi sono state commesse prima e le vittime siamo state noi perché curiosamente eravamo coinvolti nel testa a testa con loro (per 3 campionati).
> 
> il problema è che voi prima del 2004-05 ci trattavate come dei folli (interista diventi pazzo) e gli regalavate abbiati.



perchè le tifoserie sono così, non tutti sono intelligenti e sportivi. 
io mi vergogno ancora del rapporto che c'era tra noi e la juve, ma ti dico anche che partite fregate come quei 2 anni al milan non le ho mai viste per altre squadre.
ricordo episodi assurdi per fermarci e si sono impegnati un bel po' dato che eravamo nettamente i migliori in europa. 
ma va bene così, nessuno ha mai detto bau.
ricordo ancora tra i tanti un gol di dhirasoo contro il bologna se non sbaglio dove nessuno ha capito il perchè sia stato annullato.


----------



## JoKeR (14 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il punto infatti è questo, ha danneggiato noi e altri ne hanno tratto tutti i vantaggi. Tu stesso hai parlato delle intercettazioni di Facchetti più gravi di quelle di Meani. Era a quelle che mi riferivo (per rispondere a chi dice che piango come un interista, visto che gli hai dato ragione  ).
> 
> Ma è la stessa cosa già successa con altri episodi più indietro nel tempo, dove certi (sempre i soliti) ne sono sempre usciti puliti.



Gli dò ragione sul fatto che in tante occasioni, ahimè, hai dato l'impressione di rosicare per l'inter.

Tante volte hai dato a me ed altri questa impressione.
Sul fatto specifico di calciopoli mi sembra di essere stato chiaro...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Gli dò ragione sul fatto che in tante occasioni, ahimè, hai dato l'impressione di rosicare per l'inter.
> 
> Tante volte hai dato a me ed altri questa impressione.
> Sul fatto specifico di calciopoli mi sembra di essere stato chiaro...



No mi da fastidio che ne escano sempre puliti anche quando non lo meritano, è diverso.

Su Calciopoli la vediamo allo stesso modo.


----------



## JoKeR (14 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè le tifoserie sono così, non tutti sono intelligenti e sportivi.
> io mi vergogno ancora del rapporto che c'era tra noi e la juve, ma ti dico anche che partite fregate come quei 2 anni al milan non le ho mai viste per altre squadre.
> ricordo episodi assurdi per fermarci e si sono impegnati un bel po' dato che eravamo nettamente i migliori in europa.
> ma va bene così, nessuno ha mai detto bau.
> ricordo ancora tra i tanti un gol di dhirasoo contro il bologna se non sbaglio dove nessuno ha capito il perchè sia stato annullato.



Milan-Bologna... 30 gennaio 2005, ancora sono incazzato.
Stavamo 0-0.

Ma quell'anno si era capito tutto dalla prima giornata e dall'espulsione di Dida contro il Livorno... espulsione assurda..


----------



## iceman. (14 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Milan-Bologna... 30 gennaio 2005, ancora sono incazzato.
> Stavamo 0-0.
> 
> Ma quell'anno si era capito tutto dalla prima giornata e dall'espulsione di Dida contro il Livorno... espulsione assurda..



Tutto vero, ricordiamoci però che Berlusconi fu uno dei primi ad avvisare Moggi (su ammissione di quest'ultimo) che qualcuno aveva aperto bocca su cosa stava accadendo.
Berlusconi e Galliani erano complici di quel sistema e questo non bisogna dimenticarlo.
Che l'Inter abbia aperto un ciclo grazie a Calciopoli è vero; unico neo è lo scudetto assegnatogli a tavolino, una porcata bella e buona.
Per il resto, stiamo parlando di 15 anni fa; non voglio credere che ancora oggi i dirigenti siano in combutta con gli arbitri a maggior ragione dopo quello che per l'appunto è successo tre lustri fa.
Tuttavia, credo fortemente nella malafede degli arbitri, in fondo è difficile credere che non siano tifosi di una delle tre del nord.
Poi ogni anno la solita cantilena, se la juve è in testa é solo perché rubano; quando siamo stati noi in testa nel girone di andata rubavamo noi a detta degli altri, ora che l'inter è in testa stanno rubando loro.


----------



## iceman. (14 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè le tifoserie sono così, non tutti sono intelligenti e sportivi.
> io mi vergogno ancora del rapporto che c'era tra noi e la juve, ma ti dico anche che partite fregate come quei 2 anni al milan non le ho mai viste per altre squadre.
> ricordo episodi assurdi per fermarci e si sono impegnati un bel po' dato che eravamo nettamente i migliori in europa.
> ma va bene così, nessuno ha mai detto bau.
> ricordo ancora tra i tanti un gol di dhirasoo contro il bologna se non sbaglio dove nessuno ha capito il perchè sia stato annullato.



Io ho ancora negli occhi il gol fantasma dato a Ruben Olivera in un Chievo Juventus finita 0 a 1 con il pallone nettamente fuori dalla linea di porta dopo aver sbattuto sulla traversa.


----------

